# Δημήτρης Μαρωνίτης: «Φταίει η σχολική εκπαίδευση που ο μέσος Έλληνας γνωρίζει ελάχιστα την Ιλιάδα»



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2013)

Συνέντευξη του Δημ. Μαρωνίτη στη Νατάσσα Κανελλοπούλου-Μπελογιάννη, στο διαδικτυακό περιοδικό _Χρόνος_, με αφορμή την πεντάωρη παράσταση της Ιλιάδας στο Φεστιβάλ Αθηνών. Μια συζήτηση περί μετάφρασης, θεατρικής διασκευής και επιρροής των ομηρικών επών στη σύγχρονη λογοτεχνία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2013)

Για να προσθέσω κι ένα γλωσσικό που μου έκανε εντύπωση από τη συνέντευξη: η χρήση του _αφορμίζεται_ από τον Δ. Μαρωνίτη, όπως π.χ. εδώ:

[...] Έχουμε τουλάχιστον τέσσερα ιλιαδικά ποιήματα του Καβάφη *αφορμισμένα*, και όχι μόνο *αφορμισμένα* αλλά χτισμένα έτσι με έναν δικό του τρόπο, πολύ τολμηρό ενίοτε ως προς τη χρήση του αλλά και πολύ σεβαστικό σε σχέση με το πρότυπο το ιλιαδικό, [...]

Έχουμε, λ.χ., σπουδαία ποιήματα του Καβάφη *αφορμισμένα* από τον Αισχύλο, από τους Πέρσες το ένα, από την Ορέστεια το άλλο. Έχουμε ποιήματά του *αφορμισμένα* και από τον Σοφοκλή. [...]

ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ (2006), Κριαράς και Γεωργακάς έχουν μόνο ρ. _αφορμίζω_, με τις σημασίες _κακοφορμίζω_ και _τρελαίνομαι_ (το ΛΚΝ έχει μόνο το κακοφορμίζω).

Βρήκα, επίσης, και _αφορμίζομαι_ στην αρχαία γραμματεία, που σημαίνει όμως την αναχώρηση ενός πλοίου από έναν όρμο.

Άλλα, δεν βρήκα.


----------



## Earion (Jul 19, 2013)

Ωραίο το αρχαίο *αφορμίζομαι*, και φτιάχνει δυνατή εικόνα για μεταφορές. Αλλά νομίζω ότι το ρήμα είναι *αφορμώμαι*. Δες και στο ΛΝΕΓ ένα λήμμα πιο κάτω, Δόκτορα: (*αφορμώμαι*, ρ. αμετάβ. αποθ. «ξεκινώ, αρχίζω από κάπου, έχω ως αφετηρία»).

Δεν είναι ακριβώς λεξιπλασία, αλλά δεν θα ήταν και η πρώτη φορά που λογοπλάθει ο Μαρωνίτης.


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2013)

Υποθέτω ότι εκδημοτικίζει το _αφορμώμαι_. Θα το ψάξω αργότερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2013)

Και γιατί να μην τα πει _αφορμημένα_, τότε;  Άραγε ήταν γραπτή η συνέντευξη ή μήπως έγινε και κάποια παρεξήγηση στον δρόμο;


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2013)

Καλά, τώρα είδα ότι το είχε πει και ο Earion. 

Δεν είναι λάθος, το έχει ξαναχρησιμοποιήσει, και ο Μαρωνίτης αλλά και άλλοι. Εκδημοτικίζουν το _αφορμώμαι_ σε _αφορμίζομαι_. Π.χ.

Η ομιλία του δείχνει μάλλον ως προλόγισμα στο κυρίως θέμα. Αντίστοιχα, ο Κ. Δ. Μαλαφάντης αφορμίστηκε από ένα άλλο δοκίμιο του Ξενόπουλου, «Το ανωφελές» [εδώ]
Ο Σεφερης πολλες φορες αφορμιζοταν απο αυτα που ζουσε και εκανε. [εδώ]
Η ανάγκη για φιλοσοφική αναζήτηση σπανίως αφορμίζεται από την χαρά του φιλοσοφικού στοχασμού. [εδώ]
και άλλα

Προφανώς το _αφορμάται _τούς πέφτει πολύ λόγιο.


----------

